# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  اكسسوارات من الخرز

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


السلام عليكم ورححمة الله وبركاته:. 





 
 
 


يمكن هدوال اكتر شي حبيتهم وحلوين  
في احلى كمان بس المره الجايه 
ان شاءالله 



اسفه اكتير ماعم بقدر ازبط الصور الباقيه 
ضغط اتصال 
ملحوقه راح احطلكم باقرب بوقت

----------


## شمعة امل

كتير حلوين
مشكوووووووووووورة  
 :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

يجبر بخاطرك 

مرسي الك على مرورك

----------


## ابو عوده

_يعطيكي العافيه بجننوا  الصور زي اللي كاتباهم_

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_يعطيكي العافيه بجننوا الصور زي اللي كاتباهم_ 


 ربي يخليك ويجبر بخاطرك

----------


## المتميزة

كثير حلوين 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

كثير حلوين 

يسلموا باريسيا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_كثير حلوين 

_


 مش احلى منك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_كثير حلوين 

يسلموا باريسيا
_


 مرسي الك محمد 
يسلم قلبك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_يسلمو_


 العفو

----------


## sajoo

يعطيكي العافيه

----------

